# معرفة بعض المعلومات عن الكورسات



## rasha omaar (6 مارس 2012)

انا خريجة 2006 وابتعدت عن المجال اريد ان اعرف ماذا ابدئ وما هى الكورسات


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (5 أبريل 2013)

علي حسب الشغل بتاع حضرتك يعني مثلا ناوية تشتغلي اية تحكم ؟؟ صيانة ميكانيكا ؟ تكيف وتبريد............. فمجالنا مجال واسع جدا


----------

